# Ant: Setzen von Umgebungsvariablen über exec-task



## MasterK (13. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


ich hab ein Ant-script, welches diverse Sachen macht. Unter anderem ruft es auch eine batch-Datei über exec auf. Zumindest soll es das tun. In dieser batch-Datei werden verschiedene umgebungsvariablen (PATH etc.) gesetzt. Wenn ich nun diese batch-Datei aus einem ant-script mittels exec-task aufrufe, dann seh ich auch, dass die batch-Datei ausgeführt wird. Das setzen der umgebungsvariablen hat aber keine auswirkung auf das ant-projekt was da grad ausgeführt wird.

Besteht da eine möglichkeit, dass die gesetzten umgebungsvariablen auch vom ant-projekt übernommen werden (weitere aufrufe von exec also die variablen auch kennen)? Ant doku hat mir da nichts vielversprechendes zu tage gefördert. Oder kann man das vergessen?



Danke schonmal.


----------



## Tob (28. Jan 2010)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, willst Du mit einer BatchDatei Umgebungsvariablen für Deine ANT Skripte setzten? 
Da kann ich Dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber ist dies wirklich nötig? Könnte man das Problem nicht vielleicht anders lösen? 
Vielleicht ist es einfacher zu helfen, wenn Du einmal sagst, warum Du dies machen willst.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2010)

Der Scope der Variablen ist begrenzt auf die Batch. Andersrum funktioniert es, die batch setzt Variablen und ruft dann Ant auf. Wofür brauchst du überhaupt eine Batchdatei wenn du Ant hast?


----------



## MasterK (29. Jan 2010)

Hi,

danke erstmal für die antworten. Dass das nicht geht, hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht. Aber ich dachte, evtl gibts ja doch irgendeinen kniff oder so.
Warum ich das machen will liegt einfach darin begründet, dass ich bestehende batch-scripte weiterverwenden wollte. Doch das wird wohl nix, also ist wohl neu schreiben angesagt.
Ich verwende Ant nicht für das erstellen von java-anwendungen (bis auf einige kleinere ausnahmen), sondern als allgemeines build-script für u.A. c++ anwendungen und einiges anderes.

Trotzdem danke.


----------

